# So screwed by the endless pit of justice



## buffalobill (Sep 1, 2015)

fml with respect, thanks

God damb this will be an update /rant about what's been going on. Since I got out of high school I had plans to travel, but I was biding my time. I thought I could work a bit and enjoy the summer andto admit I was timid on getting my feet we. Any how through a colossal fucking misunderstandment i found myself being taken to jail for the first time over a found ipad. and because I told the lady an aliase I stuck with the name while being questioned in my underwear(3am). I was not happy about being arrested and refused to talk after they chared me with receiving stolen property under 10,000. So my parents and lawyer see the case as an uncooperative fresh teen with a chance to score a felony months after graduation. My family and lawyer push for a plea deal playing on it will all be expunged in a couple of months so be it if I dont get into any more trouble…​

It didn't sit right with me but fuck what am I suppose to do find a new family and lawyer. so with obligations toward the state and my family including my draining high school sweet heart. Iv'e been drownding in the tasks of being a "man" aka taking it in the ass by anything that comes my way and tentions are getting higher with many angles too. Such as my resistance to going through scam, I mean school or being my girlfriend butler because she will not leave my room unless I escort her and things are getting worse. With my girlfriends curfew and her lack of responsibility I am forced to man handle, I mean manage this graugy bear every night she wants to see me. With no consideration or cognative ability toward how she acts it turns ugly quickly. For instance when she came over to sleep in my bed aka watch movies and i wake her to inform her she must leave I am eventually forced into a dragging her out hours past her curfew a shoving match ensues and I was bitten I get her out of the Fucking house to drive her back to were she belongs and Bitch won't get out the car through an array of water works and attacks I end up trying to talk her into leaving with out me having to make out or but all reason went out the door when she got back in my car started screaming bloody murder for some irrational reason and whaling the horn. I had seen "trouble busters" in the thortons parking lot minutes before and warned her to keep quiet. Continuing to scream I was in shock instead of running from the scene like I had literally killed her I made every effort to reason and to silence her.​

To no avail I busted out of my car with out shoes and hoofed it some were to reassess this escalating situation , when crazy bitch comes whipping it toward me in my truck I run into the woods while she takes a key to my car with a big old fuck you. All said and done She says she will call the police tomarrow with my past I'm so screwed I'll prob be going to jail even though my hands were tied. i dont know wether to fight it or run from it im not sure the repucutions of bailing on community service hours and if it would be worth the risk of talking to the copsbecasue it seems like with my experiece there isnt a ratioal way out of this one any more thank you for keep an an eye out for me its def. not a perfect situation but i hope you all got a better grasp now than my previously failed attempt​


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow. Should be a teen soap opera...are you dating a minor?


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 1, 2015)

That is one giant run on sentence. Use some periods, commas and paragraphs. 

What are they teaching kids in school these days?


----------



## buffalobill (Sep 1, 2015)

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> That is one giant run on sentence. Use some periods, commas and paragraphs.
> 
> What are they teaching kids in school these days?


I know I tried to come back an edit it but it glitches at the very end sorry for the chaos and your ducking right my high school English class was a waste for the wastes yeah she is a minor thanks for stickin with me I know it'll be ugly and I can't even tell the whole story holding my breath till things cool down literally who know maybe if I get booked itll be spring again haha fuck right


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 1, 2015)

Another huge run on, nobody is gonna read this dribble...in fact I didn't even make it through all of the first. Learn some grammar, then come back and rant.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 1, 2015)

Ditch the minor. That shits illegal yo


----------



## wizehop (Sep 1, 2015)

Through the majik of technology Ill bring it back for you to try again...one sec

There you go bra, break it down into a few paragraphs ....


----------



## buffalobill (Sep 1, 2015)

alright allmighty trolls sorry on a comp. now ill give it a try no promises


----------



## wizehop (Sep 1, 2015)

buffalobill said:


> alright allmighty trolls sorry on a comp. now ill give it a try no promises



Just break it into a few paragraphs so its easier for people to read...If you cant do it Ill chop it for ya, but its pretty basic.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 1, 2015)

I am the biggest troll. 

Hitting return isn't that hard. Probably easier than the drama you're dealing with and all


----------



## Tude (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi I'm sorry but this sounds like one of my giant rants and not something to be other than would be posted on my own facebook or other website accounts. However, hey I'm very sorry you are experiencing difficulties  There are agencies and people in your schools out there that can help.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Sep 2, 2015)

talk about a bad life.... man that sucks.
Hang in there brother, even though I know that's asking a lot.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 2, 2015)

At least you got a bed to sleep in


----------



## Skit (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't feel bad dude, the "justice" system has me required to have a full time job for three years because I had a hockey stick and was acting like a goof in the general area of some cops. They gave me that bullshit stipulation because I "am one of those street kids" that needs to "learn to be a productive member of society". Piss off, I started working on my family farm when I was five years old and have had barely any gaps in employment since then.

Still, hope shit gets better for ya


----------



## Sip (Sep 2, 2015)

Your girlfriend sounds awful, man. No offensive. She obviously doesn't fit well with you. I mean, a lot of people are in relationships that don't fit right, but people find a way to compromise. Sounds like she's just a drama whore. School sucks too, but whatever. Gotta bust through that shit. As for your time with the criminal system, you just have to grin and get it done. I thought my probation for retail fraud would never end. The day came and my probation officer even let me off early so I could get wasted on my birthday.


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 3, 2015)

For real i would never deal with a minor, way too many problems can arise from that. Get the legal stuff taken care of and bail the fuck out of there.


----------



## buffalobill (Sep 4, 2015)

True that cruel and unusual punishment is a load of bull shit. The justice system has their heads so far Up there asses they can't even see the bull shut any more I'll prob never pitch out money for a puss poor over played defendent to look pretty and be a fake asshole to me ...well it looks like I'm staying out of jail for now but hell when your poor and dirty yah hardly can't avoi# it in begining to think by the time I'll need to retire going to the pen is a sure way to get a shower and time to relax as well as maybe free med haha


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't break laws. Good way to stay out of jail


----------



## buffalobill (Sep 9, 2015)

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> Don't break laws. Good way to stay out of jail


 Not always true with the ipad situation i did not break the law it really didnt help muc. I appreciate your advice but it seems to me with your expeirience its hard to imagine you really beleive that. With the live style many of us live it is amost inevitable not to run into the courts.Besides laws are what they make them literally, they write laws its not like you get thrown in jail for being unethical or a mob will come and hang u. any ways not to attack you or anything but I can think of many way i could have broken the law and stayed out of jail for just a bit longer than following the rules.


----------

